# Where can I buy bio-spira



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

I can't find it anywhere


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Maineland, the producer of bio-spira, has put a hold on the product to try and catch up with the increased demand.


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

in the uk its called safe water cant remember who makes it


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

This stuff can't be stocked. It sells in my area like pancakes. It should be in a refridge at the lfs.


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

marinland has a web site that will tell you were there product is sold.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

i have some 90G left. of bio spira, but im in canada. lol

sorry


----------

